# Holy smokes



## Wortown Mick (Jan 6, 2013)

Looking at 1st gen dodge rams, 3/4 and 1 ton.. the prices are outrageous.

I'm sorry but your worked 20+ yr old truck is not worth 15K+


ridiculous, I should just buy a gas job from down south and refit it up here to make the truck I desire. 12v 4x4 1ton 5.9 cummins 5 spd or 6 spd if I'm doing the work. An aux od tranny would be cool too on a divorced mount but thats the next step. 


I guess people really really want trucks they can fix.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, the alternative is really crazy!

EVERYTHING is worth exactly what someone will pay.

By the way I have a '96 I ordered, i will keep it forever!


----------



## Blazin (Jan 6, 2013)

Wortown Mick said:


> Looking at 1st gen dodge rams, 3/4 and 1 ton.. the prices are outrageous.
> 
> I'm sorry but your worked 20+ yr old truck is not worth 15K+
> 
> ...



Then you woke up  Good luck there, you can stuff anything mechanical in those old Dodge's but you ain't gettin any body parts......


----------



## Big_Al (Jan 6, 2013)

Don't see many of the older dodges around here but I have seen a couple low mileage (50&60k) 97 Ford powerstrokes that they were asking 15-17k for. Don't know what they actually sold for.


----------



## mga (Jan 6, 2013)

bought a '98 F150 from York, PA. craigslist ad.

damn thing had zero rust, 80,000 miles 4x4 off road package.

can't beat them southern trucks!

was worth the 5 hour drive down and back


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jan 7, 2013)

mga said:


> bought a '98 F150 from York, PA. craigslist ad.
> 
> damn thing had zero rust, 80,000 miles 4x4 off road package.
> 
> ...



Yep my 99 ranger doesn't have any rust. My dads 07 duramax is nasty looking underneath, since he lives up north. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 8, 2013)

Yup,
and them worked ones all need suspension work.

You can freshen one up for $400,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, if you do it yourself.


----------



## Wortown Mick (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't want anything too tampered with. I don't really want to soup it up either. Just a solid work truck.

The more I think of it, the more I start to believe I may be better off dropping the motor I like in another truck.

Although, a 1st gen 1 ton ram with a cummins would make a hell of a dump truck. It would be cool to make an aluminum light duty hooklift for such a purpose


----------

